# What type of slingshot are these?



## me962831 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there a term for the minimal ergo kestral type slingshots that I have been seeing such as PFS, ergo, etc. The kind with finger grooves for the index, middle and thumb like the ones The Gopher has masterfully crafted. What are these things called. They have struck my fancy and I'm trying to find more images on google but don't know what to call them. Or are they just called Kestrals? Feel free to hold me down and slap me.....

Thanks

Me


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Flicks has a similar style frame he calls the McS. If I remember correctly is stands for multi-card shooter. I recieved one from Flicks a while ago and can say it is an absolute blast to shoot. I love that style of frame, very easy to slip in a pocket and carry everywhere, yet provides the advantages of a full size frame.


----------



## me962831 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks JT i'll give that a go.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I call mine "gorgeous", but that's not the official name. I'm pretty sure he ( Gopher ) just calls them Kestrals.

It's a very comfortable design, & it is a LOT of fun to shoot. I think everyone should have an example in their arsenal...


----------



## Carl.G (Apr 12, 2015)

I bet those allow for really heavy resistance bands becase of the minimal torque buildup. I have been drawing on similar designs myself. I am a complete slingshot noob but undestand that hammer gripping is not preferrable for high force slingshots


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Kestrels is correct. Get with Dan from Gopher slingshots, right here, and get one....or two or three. Perfect pocket shooter. Like the derringer of performance slingshots. I have three customs. Love em.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

stinger said:


> Kestrels is correct. Get with Dan from Gopher slingshots, right here, and get one....or two or three. Perfect pocket shooter. Like the derringer of performance slingshots. I have three customs. Love em.


Is his user name Gopher?

Thanks

G.F


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Does Gopher have a website?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The gopher. Gopherslingshots /Dan Little archery. He's great.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome, thank you.

Looks like I need to add a Kestrel into my collection.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> 
> Looks like I need to add a Kestrel into my collection.


ME tooo!


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone who has ever fired a shotgun knows that this is a "sawed-off-shotgun". Take almost any slingshot design, cut off the handle and 'bad-a'-bing'. I've tried this with a Bill Hays designed Hathcock and it is a demon... but its very hard to pull a full hunting band setup. For the pocket - yes. For power/accuracy ... no.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I designed the GS-12 "fly off the handle" several years ago, i liked it a lot but it was missing something, more precisely it had too much of something, along came Flicks. He liked it a bit smaller overall but also made the cut-out. It added a lot of style and a wraparound spot for the middle finger. I incorporated that feature into the GS-12 and now have the kestrel. Thanks again Flicks.

Pesky, I do have to disagree on the power/accuracy point though, first of all power and accuracy aren't even related, so we need to separate them. I've shot a kestrel with TBG doubles (before i realized i didn't need all the "dead" power of doubles when tapers were better and just as powerful) quite a bit.

Hunt with a Kestrel...YES.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

whats the dimensions on that? and is there a template?


----------

